# how large of crack will cactus juice fill



## Chris S. (Feb 17, 2016)

As title states, how wide of a crack will cactus juice fill in while stabilizing? Have some woods with small cracks in them and curious to see what I can expect from the resin to realisticly fill. The widest crack is maybe 16th inch at most.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 17, 2016)

You can't count on it to fill cracks in a structural way, and it may create ugly, crusty areas in the blanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2016)

Zip.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been experimenting with West Marine penetrating epoxy for filling cracks and voids. So far so good. Dries very clear.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I've been experimenting with West Marine penetrating epoxy for filling cracks and voids. So far so good. Dries very clear.


I just checked that stuff out, looks like it would be great for punky areas, is it thick enough to fill cracks on a vertical surface without running out?


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for info. Epoxy idea very interesting. Wonder if that would work well on redwood burl as stuff I have doesn't seem to stabilize well at all. Almost like resin to thin. Maybe epoxy would be thin enough to penetrate but thick enough to stay put.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I just checked that stuff out, looks like it would be great for punky areas, is it thick enough to fill cracks on a vertical surface without running out?


I tape off all areas it may run out. I am picking up the regular epoxy and special clear hardener to finish off some bigger gaps.


----------



## chanser123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Redwood doesnt work well because of the oilk in it. Take a very long soak but it does penetrate.


----------



## chanser123 (Feb 18, 2016)

oil in it""


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2016)

The 1/16 crack I think the penetrating epoxy would work great. I pour it on and use any make shift scraper ( business card, credit card, thin cut offs) and work it in. I treat boards horizontal, not sure about vertical. Experiment although it is pricey it goes a long way, IMO. 1/8 or bigger I am following up with Specîal Clear Hardener.


----------

